

India court says women 'misusing' dowry law - helpless
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-28140205

======
helpless
many Indian s/w engg in USA are paying extortion money in India because of
this law. Police harass and arrest old aged parent and other family member to
pressurize people to send money from USA. A very big extortion racket is going
on in the name of law.

